# Madone Sizing?



## ReedJay (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm considering the new madone 5.2 and need sizing help. I do not have a dealer within 200 miles so simply going to the shop to try one is not an option. I am 5'7" with 31.75" inseam. Not looking to race, just ride. Am I a 52cm or 54cm frame?
Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ReedJay said:


> I'm considering the new madone 5.2 and need sizing help. I do not have a dealer within 200 miles so simply going to the shop to try one is not an option. I am 5'7" with 31.75" inseam. Not looking to race, just ride. Am I a 52cm or 54cm frame?
> Thanks!


Assuming that 31.75 is your cycling inseam, I'd estimate (a keyword) that your saddle height is around 725 mm. That given, either a 52 cm or 54 cm Madone would fit, but the 52 cm would require a tall cap. Also, you'll need to determine your optimal TT length, and let that be more of a guide than frame size alone. The difference in (effective) TT lengths is 529 mm (52 cm) and 538 mm (54 cm). If you like being a bit more stretched out, the 54 cm has an edge, otherwise the 52 cm is better. And yes, stems can compensate, to a point.

IMO, considering the price range you're in, you'd benefit from figuring out your saddle height and TT requirements and go from there. Also, if it were me, I'd drive the 200 miles if it meant a test ride, but then, that's me. I drove 5 hours in one day to test ride a Cervelo R3, which I ended up not even liking.

The link below is from the Trek website - a guide to Madone sizing. It's a GIF file, so hold your cursor over the pic, then click on the box with 4 arrows to expand or contract.

https://trekroad.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/06/05/2008_trek_new_mdaone_seat_height__2.gif


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

If it helps, im 5'9" and the 54 fits me like a glove with the 120mm seat cap. I think the 52 would be appropriate for your height, but you should try to find one so you can size it properly.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

I am about the same height as you are but my legs are just a hair shorter. I originally ordered a 52 in a 5.5 pro but I was out of town and had a chance to ride a 54 and it felt like it fit perfect. I change my order to a 54 and it came in and it fits just about perfect the only thing is that I have the short seat post and I have it all the way down but it works but just barely. I really love my new bike I feel like I could stay on this for a long time. There is also a 6 mile climb by my house that you gain about 1400 feet in elevation and so far I have taken 6 minutes off of my best time from last year.


----------



## ReedJay (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Saddle height is actually 74.5mm, so I'm assuming that the 54cm frame is a better fit. Current bikes TT is 54.5 and I use a 90mm stem. Would like a slightly shorter TT/stem combo.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ReedJay said:


> Thanks for the info. Saddle height is actually 74.5mm, so I'm assuming that the 54cm frame is a better fit. Current bikes TT is 54.5 and I use a 90mm stem. Would like a slightly shorter TT/stem combo.


Yes, with that saddle height and your current TT set up, the 54 cm would be your correct size. 

I think with the 90 mm stem ('normally supplied') your reach will be where you want, but because you may not be able to test ride the bike, another thing to measure is your current HT length, and compare it to the new Madone. This will dictate any potential change in the frame stack (saddle to bar drop). If you measure your current HT from the lower HT to top of stem (measuring along the HT) you can take that measurement and compare it to the new Madone. Add the HT length, 16 mm for the headset cap and 30 mm of spacers and 40 mm for stem and compare to your current ride. It's not a perfect measurement, but it'll give you an idea of potential changes.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Pro or Performance?*

You didn't mention whether you're considering the Pro or Performance Fit. The Pro has a considerably shorter headtube and slightly longer top tube length. That will affect the stem length, and the stem height (meaning you'll have to put more spacers under your stem). Your inseam isn't going to affect your frame size really. Both the 52 and 54 cm frames have low standover height so clearing the top tube is not an issue for you. Your arm and torso lengths are really the issues, and given the steep seat tube angles, you'll have to push the saddle back more to get the proper fit (front of kneecap over center of pedal spindle). That will also affect the overall "reach," meaning can you comfortably sit on the saddle and put your hands the hoods or in the drops without putting too much forward weight onto your shoulders. (I use "reach" in quotes since the the real reach is a term of art equalling the top tube length minus setback).

If you have less than average flexibility in the hamstrings and back, you may have to use a shorter stem or flip it. And even if you don't plan on test riding the bike, you'll likely need someone to properly help you get fit on the bike or at least eyeball your positioning as you fit yourself.


----------



## ReedJay (Feb 5, 2007)

Considering the performance fit option for a more upright...less racer...position.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ReedJay said:


> Considering the performance fit option for a more upright...less racer...position.


What I outlined in my previous post applies to both pro and performance fit. That's why I didn't ask for clarification from you. Measure your current HT length and compare it to either the pro or performace HT lengths and you'll have an idea of what the saddle to bar drop will be.

Unless ping knows your current geo, I don't know how s/he could offer an opinion on where your saddle position will be. In general, the Madone geo is pretty conservative, as is the STA of 74.2 on the 54 cm, so you won't have any adverse affect with your KOPS. Actually, a _relaxed_ STA would be more of an issue. Lastly, the difference in TT lengths between the pro and performance is 1 mm. A non-issue.


----------



## ReedJay (Feb 5, 2007)

PJ352: Thanks for the info. When measuring current HT length & stem vs. New Madone, I get: Curent = 21cm New 54cm Madone= 19.5cm Not a huge difference. Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ReedJay said:


> PJ352: Thanks for the info. When measuring current HT length & stem vs. New Madone, I get: Curent = 21cm New 54cm Madone= 19.5cm Not a huge difference. Thanks


You're in the range you want to be with a 1.5 cm difference. Also, my method doesn't take the frame stack differences of the two bikes into account, so you might have even less of a change. At any rate, that can be tweaked with stems. Good luck to you, and let us know how you make out!!


----------

